# Pacific Northwest Kenpo Reunion of Warriors



## Les Sipes (Jan 19, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like another shameless plug for our humble gathering, I am extremely honored to announce the attendance of Dave Hebler and Mr. Bob White, as well as Mr. Dennis Conatser and Mr. John Smith. 

The Instructors at this event will consist of Sigung Steve LaBounty, who will confront the "What If Factor", and will be drawing from the middle rank techniques as examples, Prof. John Sepulveda, Dr. Tyron Crimi, Ju Jutsu master, that will helping us with advanced ground work, and Sifu Alan Henderson, accupressureist and sports massage practioner, who will be leading us through some post workout points for relief.

We have been given 4 extra days (2 before, 2 after) by the Doubletree Hotels with the event rate, giving an opportunity for all visitors to enjoy the offerings of our area. Those dates are April 2 - April 7.

Besides being one of the most beautiful locales in our nation, the Puget Sound boasts of fine food, great landmarks, and I dont even want to start on the fishing. Almost anything you would want for a wonderful vacation, and excellent Kenpo instruction and fellowship.

Please feel free to contact me by email, or through the registration site at: www.pacificnwkenporeunion.com

 Thank You, and hope to see you!     In Kenpo Spirit,
                                                                   Les Sipes


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 27, 2003)

Shameless plugs are always a good thing.  It's GREAT to see some activity in the Great Wet North.  I'll wave the flags and beat the drums on my side of the pond and see if we can't send some folks your way.  I'm sure it will be an Opportunity of a Lifetime and will do my best to beat that into anyone I can !!!

Thanks for putting the effort forth to bring these Living Legends of Kenpo to our own backyard.

(Does that sound sufficiently like a sales guy ???   Again...I betray myself)


----------



## Les Sipes (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks, Sifu! I knew I could count on the San Pai family for support. Its good to hear from you again.


----------



## Iron Dog (Feb 28, 2003)

This is really an extraordinary event. I'm going to do my best to be there just to see some of the people I've only heard about. I want to meet Bob White, Dennis Conaster and Dave Hebler. I know (of) John Sepulveda and Steve LaBounty of course, but the ju-jitsu professor and the Massage therapist sound interesting. I'll be the one in the back of the room with the bleary eyes after driving from the Bay Area to Seattle!
Can I register the same day?
I.D.


----------



## Katie Simmons (Feb 28, 2003)

If I had the money, I'd fly right out. Nobody ever comes to Minnesota. Think it could be the ungodly cold?
After the gathering, could you post a thread about it? I'd love to hear about the seminars. Thanks, Les!


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Mar 1, 2003)

Sifu Sipes...

  My father (Roy) sends his best and said to tell you "hello".  I'll do my best to drag him over for the event as well.  

http://www.angelfire.com/wa/dangerusskenpo


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 1, 2003)

Iron Dog- Looking forward to meeting you. I am originally from Reno, and I know that drive well. Everything in my life revolved between Reno/San Francisco and Seattle, college in Eugene, stationed at Ft. Lewis in the Army, married a girl from Edmonds, WA. College in Susanville, CA.. Drive safe, and if I can make anything easier, Email me. You can register upon arrival, or online at www.pacificnwkenporeunion.com

Russ and Roy- It is nice to hear from you, and I appreciate your support. It is good to hear that your father is well, and I am anxious to see you at the gathering.

Katie- It is unfortunate that you won't make it, and I will give you a personal report as to its success. Thanks so much for your encouragement.
                                                    OSS! In Kenpo Spirit,
                                                            Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iron Dog _
> *I want to meet Bob White, Dennis Conaster and Dave Hebler.
> *



I've never met an Iron Dog before....... does he bite?


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I've never met an Iron Dog before....... does he bite?
> 
> *


 The Iron Dog tells us, Sir, that he was with the 501st Infantry. So to answer your question, Dennis, you can bet on it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les Sipes _
> *The Iron Dog tells us, Sir, that he was with the 501st Infantry. So to answer your question, Dennis, you can bet on it!
> *



I guess I'll just have to show him my "Dog Jaw", the result I'm left with from all my competitive days!
:asian:


----------



## Warrior42 (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been to a couple of gatherings, camps, etc. I am looking forward to this gathering.This one looks to be just as good as any I've attended There are not a lot of times when this calibre of instruction gets together. Just like any other event of the magnitude, anyone who goes to this camp will have new information that they can bring back to their schools and share.  I am looking forward to spending time with the quality instructors and guests  that will be there as well as training with the other quality martial artists that will be taking part in the seminars.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 31, 2003)

Me and the boys are looking forward to invading Seattle this weekend!!

Over a hundred participants and counting....... WoW......... Looking to meet some new friends and renewing some old ones!!!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 6, 2003)

A big "HATS OFF" to Mr. Les Sipes for hosting this event!!!!!  A sure fire annual event for the NORTHWEST!!

Each Instructor taught 4  - 1 1/2 hr classes (6 hour per instructor - 24 HOURS of instruction total!):erg: Steve LaBounty taught some "what if" ideas, John Sepulveda worked on principles and concepts,  Alan Henderfson worked on healing massage, and Dr. Crimi taught the art of fallling with some JuJitsu extras thrown in!!

Over 100 students and instructors came into the Seattle Double Tree from: Rhode Island, Korea, YES..... KOREA!!:erg:, Wyoming, California, Idaho, Oregon, Arizona, and of course from Wahington.

Fun, exciting, mind expanding, tiring, and relaxing all in one day.

Also on hand were Bob White, Dave Hebler, John Smith, Mr. Graves, Scott Johnson, Scooter, Vishal Shuka, Lamont, Mike Freeman, many others & myself.

It was a great time followed by a tremendous dinner and social time in the evening.  LOOK for next year to be even bigger and better!!

:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 7, 2003)

I'M JEALOUS!!!

Thanks GD for posting about the reunion :asian:


----------

